# Since only guys are doing it.. Ask anything and I will answer honestly.



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

hey....


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

have you ever made out with a girl?


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

have you ever been in a 3 way?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Will you be my girlfriend?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> have you ever made out with a girl?


Yes I have.. Multiple times.. probably more than with a guy.


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

asw12345 said:


> have you ever been in a 3 way?


No I havent.


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Kennnie said:


> Will you be my girlfriend?


Um... I dont know you so no.


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

Will you please put me out of my misery by beating me with a baseball bat? Thanks.


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

PathologicalSigher said:


> Will you please put me out of my misery by beating me with a baseball bat? Thanks.


Not with a baseball bat too much effort required.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

How awesome do you actually think you are?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Brtrev2v said:


>


Have you ever stepped on a Lego?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> How awesome do you actually think you are?


Not awesome at all.. I'm weird and awkward..


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> Have you ever stepped on a Lego?


Not that I can remember..


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

since you are ready to answer anything, could you please fill that age information? ty.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

What do you expect to get from this website and its members?


----------



## Ozil (Jul 2, 2012)

What do you value most in other people?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> since you are ready to answer anything, could you please fill that age information? ty.


I thought I did. But no I dont feel like it right now. I'm 18.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Do you wear combat boots at your security job?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

rdrr said:


> What do you expect to get from this website and its members?


At first i was just trying to see if people experienced the same side effects from their medications as me, but now its just entertaining.


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Ozil said:


> What do you value most in other people?


Honesty.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Beer or Wine ?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> Do you wear combat boots at your security job?


I wish, I love combat boots.. I do wear the whole stupid uniform though with badge and walkie talkie.


----------



## Starlightx (Mar 24, 2012)

What's your favorite song?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Ckg2011 said:


> Beer or Wine ?


Liquor..

but if i HAVE to choose between the two, wine.


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Starlightx said:


> What's your favorite song?


Blurry by Puddle of Mudd.. I could listen to that thirty times in a row and not get tired of it.


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

These questions are really PG compared to past threads.. lol


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

What would happen if I actually messed with Texas?


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Brtrev2v said:


> These questions are really PG compared to past threads.. lol


Fine, how many naked pictures do you have cause i know you do, and how many times do you fap with a dildo on average, can you ejaculate?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Brtrev2v said:


> Blurry by Puddle of Mudd.. I could listen to that thirty times in a row and not get tired of it.


I like that song too. Question: Have you been told you look sexy in your security uniform?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Do you like Kakumbus (above the other one)?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> since you are ready to answer anything, could you please fill that age information? ty.


Look I made my age public, Just for you. 
:b


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Ckg2011 said:


> What would happen if I actually messed with Texas?


I don't know.. A mob of cowboys would come after you?


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Brtrev2v said:


> Look I made my age public, Just for you.
> :b


you just avoided 3 of my questions by replying to that, nice trick.


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> Fine, how many naked pictures do you have cause i know you do, and how many times do you fap with a dildo on average, can you ejaculate?


I don't have any naked pictures of myself.. but I'm pretty sure an exgirlfriend has one.

I don't masturbate.. If I want it, Ill get someone else to do it.

I dont know if I can but I havent yet


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I like that song too. Question: Have you been told you look sexy in your security uniform?


Yes.. people are really perverted about it.

Especially since I'm like the only women in that whole building.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Brtrev2v said:


> I don't have any naked pictures of myself.. but I'm pretty sure an exgirlfriend has one.
> 
> I don't masturbate.. If I want it, Ill get someone else to do it.
> 
> I dont know if I can but I havent yet


I am pretty disappointed by those answers, but ill forgive you if you show me a pic of you with combat boots.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Who do you think would win in a fight, Dracula or Bugs Bunny?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Do you like Kakumbus (above the other one)?


He's kind of rude, but hasnt pissed me off yet.


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> I am pretty disappointed by those answers, but ill forgive you if you show me a pic of you with combat boots.


Then ask better questions. 

Buy me combat boots, and i will.


----------



## Ozil (Jul 2, 2012)

Whats your greatest regret


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Brtrev2v said:


> Then ask better questions.
> 
> Buy me combat boots, and i will.


Well you were saying it was too PG, I just gave you what you asked for.


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Ozil said:


> Whats your greatest regret


Dropping out of high school and getting my GED.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Does your mother wear combat boots?<----- I would be shocked if anyone gets this.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Have you ever said something negative about someone and thought they weren't around, only to find out that they were and they heard EVERYTHING?

(I have its just the worst)


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> Well you were saying it was too PG, I just gave you what you asked for.


I could have been asking for dirtier questions.. You don't know what I was asking for.


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Does your mother wear combat boots? I would be shocked if anyone gets this.


Um no.. and I don't get it.

Care to explain?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Have you ever said something negative about someone and thought they weren't around, only to find out that they were and they heard EVERYTHING?
> 
> (I have its just the worst)


Lol yeah, I said a customer was stalking me, and he was all married.. And he was standing at the door of my store.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Brtrev2v said:


> Um no.. and I don't get it.
> 
> Care to explain?


Maybe he mean your mom is a a strong female who is in the security too? im not sure i get it either lol.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Brtrev2v said:


> Um no.. and I don't get it.
> 
> Care to explain?


I'd rather not :lol Your hint though is that someone from an older generation would understand that question pretty well.


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I'd rather not :lol Your hint though is that someone from an older generation would understand that question pretty well.


Isn't it more amusing when we all get the joke and not just you?
lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Brtrev2v said:


> Isn't it more amusing when we all get the joke and not just you?
> lol


No, I like to confuse the crap out of people.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

google is your best friend as always

http://askville.amazon.com/term-momma-wears-combat-boots/AnswerViewer.do?requestId=3831541

Btw girl, careful at this rate you wont be able to posts, its 50 posts per day, geh i should stop aswell lol.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Are you more attracted to confident guys, or guys with SA?


----------



## Ozil (Jul 2, 2012)

Ever masturbated in public? :banana


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

yup she hit the 50 posts XD


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> No, I like to confuse the crap out of people.


Did you just call my mother a *****?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> google is your best friend as always
> 
> http://askville.amazon.com/term-momma-wears-combat-boots/AnswerViewer.do?requestId=3831541
> 
> Btw girl, careful at this rate you wont be able to posts, its 50 posts per day, geh i should stop aswell lol.


I haven't posted anywhere near that many.. I probably commented on like 3 threads once other than this one.

BTW, dude, My name is Brianna.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Why haven't many girls asked you questions on this thread?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Brtrev2v said:


> Did you just call my mother a *****?


What!? I would never do such things


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Are you more attracted to confident guys, or guys with SA?


Thats hard to explain.. I'm more attracted to guys who will be shy in a big group, but when its just me and him, will be able to joke and play around.

I don't like overly confident guys.. And Ive tried dating a guy who had really severe social anxiety.. We went to the movies and he did not say more than two words the entire time. When we were texting though he was a lot more open. I couldnt do it.. too weird.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Brtrev2v said:


> I haven't posted anywhere near that many.. I probably commented on like 3 threads once other than this one.
> 
> BTW, dude, My name is Brianna.


It's okay, im still going to call you girl.


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Ozil said:


> Ever masturbated in public? :banana


Again refer to one of my first answers..

Why masturbate when you can get someone else to do it?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

rdrr said:


> Why haven't many girls asked you questions on this thread?


I don't know. Girls don't like other girls?


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Brtrev2v said:


> Again refer to one of my first answers..
> 
> Why masturbate when you can get someone else to do it?


Why cook when you can just go to the restaurant?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> What!? I would never do such things


Lol did you go to that mean guy's link? Its Wh0re. Not the b word..


----------



## restinfish (Sep 8, 2012)

are you desperately in love with me


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Damn it, another 18 year old :/ For some reason I pegged you as 24.

Do people often think you are older than you are?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> It's okay, im still going to call you girl.


You're kind of a jerk.
But I like you.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

What's your favourite Scary Movie?

and no I'm not going to murder you as if you were Drew Barrymore its a genuine question, people get all weird when I ask that


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> Why cook when you can just go to the restaurant?


That was not a good metaphor.


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

restinfish said:


> are you desperately in love with me


Oh my god.. How did you know?


----------



## Ozil (Jul 2, 2012)

What do you think of this video?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Damn it, another 18 year old :/ For some reason I pegged you as 24.
> 
> Do people often think you are older than you are?


Yes, I barely turned 18 three months ago too.. When I would tell people I was 17 they wouldnt believe me.

What do you mean by damn it? lol


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Brtrev2v said:


> What do you mean by damn it? lol


Hey, we're asking the questions, not you :teeth


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Ozil said:


> What do you think of this video?


oh gosh... that thing is so badass ^^ i remember trying to dance that ****.


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Ozil said:


> What do you think of this video?


Sorry I have ADD.. and i lost interest after 13 seconds.


----------



## restinfish (Sep 8, 2012)

is everybody on this thread hitting on you or are we just curious


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

restinfish said:


> is everybody on this thread hitting on you or are we just curious


We are not hitting, it just sound like it because we are guys, its repercussions.


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> What's your favourite Scary Movie?
> 
> and no I'm not going to murder you as if you were Drew Barrymore its a genuine question, people get all weird when I ask that


Lol. I don't like scary movies.. Anxiety and horror don't mix well with me. 
I can't even remember the last one I've watched.


----------



## restinfish (Sep 8, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> We are not hitting, it just sound like it because we are guys, its repercussions.


excuse me i was hitting on her


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

restinfish said:


> is everybody on this thread hitting on you or are we just curious


I think that would be a question for you guys not me.. Lol.

I think everyone's just bored.


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Hey, we're asking the questions, not you :teeth


Ohh sorry. Carry on.


----------



## Ozil (Jul 2, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> oh gosh... that thing is so badass ^^ i remember trying to dance that ****.


haha its pretty epic, one of the funniest dances in film imo along with napoleon dynamite scene


----------



## restinfish (Sep 8, 2012)

would you have a pet lizard?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Are you going to vote for  OBAMA  or that git romney


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Does size really matter?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Would you leave home and never come back again?


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Have you done anything illegal? If so, details.


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

restinfish said:


> excuse me i was hitting on her


Once again, you're awesome 



restinfish said:


> would you have a pet lizard?


It depends, if it was a small lizard, I'd probably lose it. If it was a big one, I'd be scared to touch it.



Brasilia said:


> Are you going to vote for  OBAMA  or that git romney


Obama, I'm very pro-gay. And very anti-racist-homophobic-*******s.



MrQuiet76 said:


> Does size really matter?


I would have no idea about all that.



Strwbrry said:


> Would you leave home and never come back again?


No, I'm too attached to my family.



MaxPower said:


> Have you done anything illegal? If so, details.


I've done a lot of illegal stuff, we'd be here all night.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Brtrev2v said:


> And very anti-racist-homophobic-*******s.


:clap



Brtrev2v said:


> I've done a lot of illegal stuff, we'd be here all night.


Okay, what was the most serious?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

MaxPower said:


> Okay, what was the most serious?


A few years ago I was in a high speed car chase in a stolen car, it lasted 30 minutes. I was not driving.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

If I drove the 7 hours to Dallas from my home in Del Rio to meet you... could we go on a date?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> If I drove the 7 hours to Dallas from my home in Del Rio to meet you... could we go on a date?


Maybe if I knew you, but I dont.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Brtrev2v said:


> Maybe if I knew you, but I dont.


That's the point of the date. To get to know each other.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

do you watch porn?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> That's the point of the date. To get to know each other.


I don't do dates like that. I would have to know you first.



louiselouisa said:


> do you watch porn?


Does "the L word" count?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Brtrev2v said:


> I don't do dates like that. I would have to know you first.
> 
> Does "the L word" count?


Oh, so like, first be friends. That take that long road to a stronger relationship. Right?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Oh, so like, first be friends. That take that long road to a stronger relationship. Right?


Uh, sure.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Can we be friends?



Brtrev2v said:


> Uh, sure.


GREAT!


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Elad said:


> Anyway, do you like daggers?


What's with the candle? And yes I do.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Brtrev2v said:


> What's with the candle? And yes I do.


Like moths to a flame. 

Feeling weird about asking an 18 year old personal questions, now I feel old. Anyone else with me?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Elad said:


> Like moths to a flame.
> 
> Feeling weird about asking an 18 year old personal questions, now I feel old. Anyone else with me?


Whats like moths to a flame?

And your only 24.. You're not fifty.lol


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Have you ever really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Have you ever really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


Not to be rude, but that made no sense whatsoever. 
Can you please reword that?


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Brtrev2v said:


> Not to be rude, but that made no sense whatsoever.
> Can you please reword that?


I'll try my best to reword that.
Yesterday I was shopping and then the checkout person said hi how are you to everyone except me.
My question is, what's with that?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> I'll try my best to reword that.
> Yesterday I was shopping and then the checkout person said hi how are you to everyone except me.
> My question is, what's with that?


Maybe she thought you looked mean.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok, at what age should one feel weird asking an 18 year old personal questions?


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Have you ever really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


LMAO!

Anyways OP, are you mad because I'm buff?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Have you ever really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


Champion of these threads right here.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Who do trust?King Jesus or the devil?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

CumulusCongestus said:


> Ok, at what age should one feel weird asking an 18 year old personal questions?


39.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

What is your biggest regret?


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Brtrev2v said:


> 39.


 Ok then, um ... How's the weather?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

rdrr said:


> What is your biggest regret?


I've already answered that question. 
Dropping out and getting my GED.



CumulusCongestus said:


> Ok then, um ... How's the weather?


Marvelous. It's 8:39, and not hot yet.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

What is something you are confident in?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Which college football team do you like?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Brtrev2v said:


> He's kind of rude, but hasnt pissed me off yet.


Give him time.


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Give him time.


He still hasn't.. I find him very attractive, and like his personality.

Why do you think that... What does he do? :/


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you girl!!! I hope this is especially for awkward questions 

Periods... Have you ever bled on public place and others could saw it?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

rdrr said:


> What is something you are confident in?


My ability to do good in everything I try.



Colonel Terrorist said:


> Who do trust?King Jesus or the devil?


I believe in god if that's what you're asking.



Loveless said:


> Which college football team do you like?


I don't like football.. But I'd probably be interested in fantasy football.



SnowFlakesFire said:


> Thank you girl!!! I hope this is especially for awkward questions
> 
> Periods... Have you ever bled on public place and others could saw it?


Omg yes.. In 5th grade whenever I first started my period. It was so humiliating.. Especially back then when we were all young and so immature.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

How much and what benefits you have gotten because of your stunning looks? Do you even know those are things which ugly ppl are not able to get?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> How much and what benefits you have gotten because of your stunning looks? Do you even know those are things which ugly ppl are not able to get?


I appreciate that you think I'm "stunning".
But I have struggled with my weight my entire life.

I basically starve myself, eating 600 calories a day, so stay this way.

My mom though, is very beautiful and I know she gets a lot of things easier for that reason.

As for how I'm treated for my looks, I have to basically wear winter clothes to cover all my tattoos.. When I walk into a store, say walgreens or cvs, the employees watch me like I'm going to steal. And at a store , say sephora or Macy's, those employees completely ignore me. They work off of commission so don't bother with me because they think I have no money.

I will go out of my way to check out with the person that was nicest to me when I spend hundreds of dollars at sephora.

I do realize though that getting jobs, better customer service, how nice people treat you.. Are all affected by your looks.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

What made you join this website?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

lol, you are a security yourself and security follows you like you are a thief? Sick..

What is akwkwardest situation which you have been in front of your crush?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

santosh680 said:


> What made you join this website?


I wanted to see if the side effects of my meds were normal, but then it just got entertaining.

(again, an earlier question)



SnowFlakesFire said:


> lol, you are a security yourself and security follows you like you are a thief? Sick..
> 
> What is akwkwardest situation which you have been in front of your crush?


Exactly.. I'm like one of the most honest people in the world. I hate that people are so judgmental. When I worked at Walgreens, I made sure to never treat anyone like that.

Umm.. That's kind of hard because I haven't liked anyone in awhile. 
Uh, yeah I got nothing.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Why did you have to take meds?why did you start this thread anyway?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

What kind of personality and looks is your dream partner?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

santosh680 said:


> Why did you have to take meds?why did you start this thread anyway?


I take adderall for ADHD and Prozac and Xanax for social anxiety disorder.
Because I was bored, and I noticed a girl hadn't tried it yet.



SnowFlakesFire said:


> What kind of personality and looks is your dream partner?


Someone who will playfully fight with me, someone who is passive aggressive, someone who knows what it's like to have SA and knows that sometimes I just want to be alone.. Someone who knows what they want out of life, and know how to get it..

For the looks part.. I'm kind of tall so taller than 6 feet.. Light skin, very dark or black long hair, green eyes, not skinny but not overweight either, wears all black, has tattoos but to an extent,










For some reason I'm really in love with this guys appearance. ^
( he's from the video : Better than me by hinder. )


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

What does your username mean? Looks so sophisticated:-/


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

santosh680 said:


> What does your username mean? Looks so sophisticated:-/


It was a log in for one of my old jobs.. It's never already taken as a username, so I use it for everything.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

What else do you want other people to ask in this thread?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

What time do you usually go to bed?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

santosh680 said:


> What else do you want other people to ask in this thread?


I don't know, anything interesting.



santosh680 said:


> What time do you usually go to bed?


It depends on what day it is.
Monday .. Like 10
Tuesday.. Like 10
Wednesday.. I wake up at 830 to take my sister to school, take zzzquil to go back to sleep, wake up at 4 to pick her up.. Then take zzzquil again to wake up at 10PM
Thursday I go to sleep after dropping off my sister.. 9 AM.. Take zzzquil.. Wake up at 4.. Take zzzquil. Wake up at 10
Friday... I try to stay up from 10 PM Thursday to around 8pm Friday, to regulate my sleep because I work in the morning instead of overnight.

Sat & Sun
Around 9PM


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Brtrev2v said:


> I basically starve myself, eating 600 calories a day, so stay this way.


How strict are you with this and how low long have you kept it up? Have an ideal bodyfat % in mind?

also how did you come to be an 18 year old security guard?

So many ?'s in one post feels weird.


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Elad said:


> How strict are you with this and how low long have you kept it up? Have an ideal bodyfat % in mind?
> 
> also how did you come to be an 18 year old security guard?
> 
> So many ?'s in one post feels weird.


Not very strict.. Im on adderall so it completely diminishes My appetite.. I have to force myself to eat fruit or at least a cheese stick or something.

Like today, since I woke up at 10, and it's now 5, I've eaten a cheese stick and had two bottles of water.

Less than 28% , to join the military.

I weigh a lot, but don't look it at all.. So by the time I reach that required weight I'm gonna look disgustingly skinny. Right now all my weight is in my lower body.

Any eighteen year old with a clean record can be a security officer. 
Although my site is one of the good ones, that actually require brains.. 
The other three guards are 32, 49, and the supervisor is like 50 something.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Brtrev2v said:


> Not very strict.. Im on adderall so it completely diminishes My appetite.. I have to force myself to eat fruit or at least a cheese stick or something.
> 
> Like today, since I woke up at 10, and it's now 5, I've eaten a cheese stick and had two bottles of water.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised to hear your over 28%. I see it a lot in people who were overweight and lose drastically though, face seems to lean out a bit quicker than the rest of the body.

Even at 28% you wouldn't look close to disgustingly skinny. Can I ask what you're at now?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Elad said:


> I'm surprised to hear your over 28%. I see it a lot in people who were overweight and lose drastically though, face seems to lean out a bit quicker than the rest of the body.
> 
> Even at 28% you wouldn't look close to disgustingly skinny. Can I ask what you're at now?


180. I'm 35 pounds overweight, according to military standards. Believe me, if you were to see my whole body, you would want to know where all that weight is supposed to come from. I don't know if my bones are just heavy or what.. But it sucks.

And I'm 5'6

I might reach my 50 limit soon.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Where do you see yourself in 3years from now?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Elad said:


> You must be about 5'10 then, if you really are over 30% bodyfat then theres your answer..I suggest getting into stirfrys. 200g of mixed vegetables will be under 100cal, and thats substantial mixed with some thing else. 600cals a day is just going to make you look emaciated and weak.
> 
> edit: I see 5'6 now, I think 130 - 140 is ideal for most girls, though my last girlfriend was 5'9 and 120lbs and looked good.


Ugh, now you think I'm a whale. If I wasnt at work I'd try to get a picture of my whole body.


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Brtrev2v said:


> Ugh, now you think I'm a whale. If I wasnt at work I'd try to get a picture of my whole body.












This is about all I have that shows more of my body..
At least my arms, my boobs do make me look fat though.


----------



## lonerider (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow, you really work in security? I work in security too and you're the best looking security officer I've ever seen! Most of them over here are butch lol.


----------



## D3T0X (May 8, 2012)

what is your phone number ?

you can send it to me in a pm so you don't have any creepers calling you


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

lonerider said:


> Wow, you really work in security? I work in security too and you're the best looking security officer I've ever seen! Most of them over here are butch lol.


Lol yes, I get that a lot.
I mean the part about being butch..

Thank you


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

D3T0X said:


> what is your phone number ?
> 
> you can send it to me in a pm so you don't have any creepers calling you


How do I know you are not a creeper?


----------



## D3T0X (May 8, 2012)

Brtrev2v said:


> How do I know you are not a creeper?


you'd have to find out, wouldn't you ?

wait, i can ask a question..

what's your guilty pleasure ?


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

You said something negative about your tattoos. Would you remove them if you had a choice? If so, why?


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

what kind of "L" porn do you like?

and favorite things on a boy/girl?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

leave me alone said:


> You said something negative about your tattoos. Would you remove them if you had a choice? If so, why?


Yes I would, I got them all when I was too young, most are ugly or in spaces that make them difficult to hide.

I love tattoos, but if i could start over i would.



louiselouisa said:


> what kind of "L" porn do you like?
> 
> and favorite things on a boy/girl?


What do you mean, what kind of L porn? Its all basically the same..

I like long dark hair, and big lips. On either.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Brtrev2v said:


> I like long dark hair


Hair fetish?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Hair fetish?


Probably. Probably TMI, but I like to pull it.


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Elad said:


> You almost look identical to a girl I was going to get involved with, like twins almost. Obviously not a "whale".
> 
> Ha I'm with you on that one.


I wanna see  People always tell me they know someone that looks like me.. makes me wanna see how others perceive me.

I try to be a hetero, but im just too much of a perv when it comes to girls. 
:sigh


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Brtrev2v said:


> I try to be a hetero, but im just too much of a perv when it comes to girls.
> :sigh


haha, I try to learn to be a lesbian because sex with guys seems to impossible for me but I like boys too much :teeth


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> haha, I try to learn to be a lesbian because sex with guys seems to impossible for me but I like boys too much :teeth


Sex with girls is way easier. You should try it. lol



Elad said:


> Sent, definitely similar.


Sent where?

REACHED MY 50 LIMIT, I REALLY LOOK NOTHING LIKE HER.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Give him time.


oh , hey


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm bored. People should really ask more interesting questions.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Will you be my slave?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Will you be my slave?


That's really a request and not a question, but no


----------

